# Johnnie Jackson McDonald's Diet



## Livebig14 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey guys.  This diet appeared in February 2004 in Musclemag International.  I cant believe a top pro could eat like this and gain any quality muscle.  WTF

Meal 1: 12 donuts, 6 glazed, 6 chocolate, 1 bottle of sprite
Meal 2: McDonalds-Steak bagel meal, bottle of sprite
Meal 3: eggs, potatoes, pancakes
Meal 4: McDonald's-2 quarter pounders with cheese, fries, 2 apple pies, Sprite
Meal 5: McDonald's-2 quarter pounders with cheese, fries, 2 apple pies, sprite
Meal 6: McDonald's-2 quarter pounders with cheese, fries, 2 apple pies, sprite


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)

Thats unbelievable...


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 2, 2012)

Im wondering if its due to the amount of gear he is on, but even then he's not getting nearly enough QUALITY protein.  I eat McDonalds maybe once a month when bulking.  The shit is terrible for you.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Feb 2, 2012)

Sounds like a hearth attack waiting to happen 

getting swole


----------



## boyd.357 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a hard time befieving that. You couldn't have a worse diet if you tried!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 2, 2012)

I believe it. Im sure this is offseason, when he was porking up. Precontest? Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 2, 2012)

Livebig14 said:


> Hey guys. This diet appeared in February 2004 in Musclemag International. I cant believe a top pro could eat like this and gain any quality muscle. WTF
> 
> Meal 1: 12 donuts, 6 glazed, 6 chocolate, 1 bottle of sprite
> Meal 2: McDonalds-Steak bagel meal, bottle of sprite
> ...


 

this is the reason for DNP.....


----------



## manickanuck (Feb 2, 2012)

lol you guys really believe this shit


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 2, 2012)

^^^^ this might not be real but..... some pros do eat like this and DNP is what they was to get the fat off.


im not sayin they all do but some do.


----------



## manickanuck (Feb 2, 2012)

damn i gotta get some dnp before summer than. go to the gym with a big mac in front of the fat chicks walking on the treadmills.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 2, 2012)

DId you see that Mcdonald's is not going to be using Pink Slime in the burgers anymore.   They actually used this stuff in the burgers up until just this past week.  Here is an article on it. 

McDonald's recent announcement about not using pink slime - a mix of meat treated with ammonium hydroxide and used in fast food burger patties - has called termed as a victory for Naked Chef and food activist Jamie Oliver.



McDonald's changed the ingredient from their burger recipe after Oliver forced them to remove a processed food type that he labeled pink slime.
When Oliver came to know that ammonium hydroxide was being used by McDonald's to convert fatty beef off cuts into beef filler for its burgers he was in shock, Daily Mail reported.
Oliver then grabbed the public attention by showing McDonald's treated meat on his TV show, "Jamie Oliver's Food Revolution."
Since then a picture of goo that appears to be McDonald's ice cream - later revealed as a processed meat - went viral on social networking sites.
"Basically, we're taking a product that would be sold at the cheapest form for dogs and after this process we can give it to humans," said Oliver. 




On his show, Oliver showed the U.S. audience the pink slime created in the ammonium hydroxide process used by producers named Beef Products Inc (BPI).
The pink slime ingredient has never been used in the UK and Ireland McDonald's.
Even, Geral Zirnstein, a microbiologist of U.S. Department of Agriculture said that ammonium hydroxide agent should be banned.
"I do not consider the stuff to be ground beef and I consider allowing it in ground beef to be a form of fraudulent labeling," he added.
"Why would any sensible human being want to put ammonia-filled meat into their children's mouths? The great American public needs to urgently understand what their food industry is doing."
However, the one of the biggest fast food chains in the world said that its decision was not influenced by Oliver's month-long campaign. The fast food chain issued a statement saying that the decision was long in works.
"At McDonald's, the quality and safety of the food we serve our customers is a top priority. At the beginning of 2011, we made a decision to discontinue the use of ammonia-treated beef in our hamburgers.
This product has been out of our supply chain since August of last year. This decision was a result of our efforts to align our global standards for how we source beef around the world," the company said.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 2, 2012)

No wonder why Johnnie can't come in shredded! He will never bring dug out hams and gluts on Mc Donalds.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 2, 2012)

i dont eat like that but i have takin dnp and it does work!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 2, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> DId you see that Mcdonald's is not going to be using Pink Slime in the burgers anymore.   They actually used this stuff in the burgers up until just this past week.  Here is an article on it.
> 
> *McDonald's recent announcement about not using pink slime - a mix of meat treated with ammonium hydroxide and used in fast food burger patties* - has called termed as a victory for Naked Chef and food activist Jamie Oliver.
> 
> ...








YouTube Video


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Usealittle (Feb 2, 2012)

^^^ this.... Mcdonalds itself is nasty....


----------



## Curt James (Feb 2, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 2, 2012)

Juan Morrel eats the same way and posts it on twitter all the time


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 3, 2012)

mcdonald rule!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 3, 2012)

I remember back in the early 90's, Chris Cormier and Craig Titus hammering some Mc Donalds 5 weeks out from a show! I guues when your metabolism is racing from G etc.. Your body takes to the poly sat fats..I know when using HRT, fats work well-but must watch cortisol levels IMO....man I miss Gold's venice and Marina Del Ray Atheletic Club (which is closed now)...The two best gyms ever ....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2012)

That diet is fucking bullshit


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 3, 2012)

big macs are the best


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 3, 2012)

Still has calories and protein so why not ? Thing is it ain't exactly the best thing to eat.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 3, 2012)

It doesn't make any sense. Why would the first meal be so low in protein? Bullshit diet.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> That diet is fucking bullshit


 
^ I agree 100 pc! Maybe in the off season- maybe?


----------



## pieguy (Feb 3, 2012)

He is a PLer and they're notorious for not giving a shot about what they eat. Doesn't seem surprising.


----------



## MattPorter (Feb 3, 2012)

When you are on G, thyroid, high androgens and anabolics you CAN eat like that -- but it is rather foolish and not making the most from what you are taking.

I eat my staple "steak and potato" meals 4 meals a day and will eat whatever the hell I want after that --- pizzas and hamburger and fries nightly.

A little IMO is beneficial and fine --- on top of sound nutrition.

-Matt


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 3, 2012)

Johnnie approves this thread...


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> That diet is fucking bullshit


 

just cuz it sayd "diet" dont mean its not for a bulk..... diet doesnt have to mean "cut".


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 3, 2012)

djlance said:


> Johnnie approves this thread...


 wow he looks thick!.... must be WAY off season. iv never seen him so fat. im thinkin it Mcy Ds and lots of drol.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 4, 2012)

All I can say is that he likes sprite


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll have 2 big macs Xtra sauce please !


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 4, 2012)

Dannie said:


> All I can say is that he likes sprite


 
almost posted the same thing on my first post but thought better of it.....


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 4, 2012)

I used to train with a former Mr Colorado in the late 80's. We lived together for a while and his eating habits were absolutely terrible. He always had visible abs. His training intensity was off the charts. We never rested more than 30-60 seconds between sets. He never did cardio. We would train like animals then go out for a couple double cheeseburgers. He used tons of Cypionate and almost always ran orals like d-bol or anadrol on cycle.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 4, 2012)

Fats work well w/ the right genetics and metabolism..


----------

